# Does FreeBSD kernel have the concept of early userspace (initial ramdisk) filesystem?



## thiago (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi,

  I'm distributing some small software (more like a set of shell scripts) along with the kernel without requiring a full linux distro so I'm using an initramfs image to hold busybox, libc and the scripts. With the linux kernel I can either bundle the image when compiling the kernel or have the bootloader pass it as a parameter. Does FreeBSD kernel support a similar concept?

  Thanks in advance.


----------



## trasz@ (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes.  See the md(4) manual page, the part about MD_ROOT.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 1, 2010)

Not even a concept, but even an implementation


----------



## thiago (Oct 1, 2010)

That seems like what I need, thanks.


----------

